

Tumblr To Launch Ads Starting May 2 - tnash
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/04/tumblr-to-launch-ads-on-site-starting-may-2.ars

======
tnash
I think this is the problem with the current startup paradigm.

Give cool stuff away for free + ? = $$$

That isn't really a plan for a business. Most startups end up filling in that
question mark with advertising. What's wrong with just selling your product?

